

Show HN: A local multilistener realtime radio station based on YouTube - FedericoElles

I'm working on this since months during some spare work time at my company and before knowing about turntable.fm. 
Maybe some office worker here have the same niche problem as we did and find this useful. Feedback highly appreciated.<p>Intro (telling the story behind it): http://shufflingsux.appspot.com/html/radiocracy.html<p>Try it: http://shufflingsux.appspot.com/html/radiocracy_new.html
======
tobylane
How is the bandwidth use, do the clients only get the audio or the video as
well? I'd like a single-user version of this that works with keyboard media
hotkeys, possible?

~~~
FedericoElles
No, clients are only remotes. There are already (much better) single-user
YouTube playlist webapps. Bandwidth: YouTube Steam + some Ajax and Google Chat
running in the background of Client and Server.

